# Anyone want to split an Ortlieb Pannier pair?



## upandover (6 Nov 2016)

I'm looking at the classics, like these, as mine older (ALDI) ones are breaking, and my commuting needs have changed, but I only need one, and it's a lot of cash.

Would anyone like just a Single rear pannier, and to split the cost (and additional postage) of the pair with me?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## steve50 (7 Nov 2016)

Have you tried Ebay, this seller is German but even with postage the total cost is only £43....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racktime-...hash=item3cda27fb66:m:mhjD54nSljE9iSVIQHYBCnA


----------



## steve50 (7 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Is that an Ortlieb pannier though?


Now that you have mentioned it, no, it would appear they are using the Ortlieb name to promote their product, 
*Racktime Buy it with ORTLIEB QL-1 Mounting system *


----------



## Gez73 (7 Nov 2016)

I have a spare pair of Altura Dryline 56 rears in the shed. Some damage to inner pocket/ pouch but perfectly waterproof with very decent fittings. Not used as I use Ortliebs myself. can get pictures if you like. Gerry


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Nov 2016)

Rutland has a single back roller for £55.

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/36310...rutland-cycling-cambridge-single-pannier.aspx


----------

